# How to brace folding outfeed table legs?



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

I need your expertise (again!). I've been building a 4×4-foot self-contained outfeed table, based on a design in a 2011 Wood Magazine issue. The original design had a box-like center support with casters for rolling. The table top hinged to the center support so it could be folded down. Likewise, the legs folded up. Well … I opted not to include the center support in my design: I really only wanted a four-legged outfeed table.

But now I'm beginning to have questions: I'm getting ready to attach the legs to the outside edges of the table frame, but considering the weight of the top (maybe 40 lbs. of sandwiched MDF and cross supports), I'm wondering if the four legs will be sufficient support (3×1.25 inches tapered to 1.5×1.25 inches, with drilled adjustable feet). Also, the design calls for the fold-up legs to pivot on bolts. I'm not sure how to stabilize the legs when they're down so they don't shift and cause the table to collapse.

Does this make sense? Are the legs going to be strong enough? Do you all have ideas for bracing them? And is bolting them to the table frame the best way to attach them? Any and all suggestions/thoughts are welcome!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I used metal folding leg hardware. It looks like something you would see on a card table, only stronger.
Works great. Add some height adjusters on the legs, and you will be ready to go.
Available at your local hardware store.


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, pintodeluxe. will the metal folding parts be out of the way of the legs when the legs are folded at the sides of the table's base? Guess I don't understand exactly where they attach.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Depends on your design I suppose. I just have a simple folding outfeed table. It has two oak 2×2 legs, connected by a lower rail. The legs bolt to the hinge bracket under the table. 
Truth be told, I never move the outfeed. I just leave it in place.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

+1 on pinto's description of the folding legs…...But, if you need to find out more about how to do this, go to the top of the page and type in "Folding outfeed tables for saws", or out feed tables for saws…Not exactly sure how it's worded, but there are several on here that have made them…....On the main page, go to "Search Lumberjocks.com", and type it in…...It's to the right of your name when you sign on…...


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, both of you. I hadn't been able to find just what I was looking for when I searched, mainly because this is a freestanding table, not attached to the saw, so it doesn't have the support of the saw table on one side. I'll search some more. What I was trying to describe was that the legs are meant to swivel on carriage bolts run through the sides of the table base, underneath the top. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I prolly have that Wood magazine in my collection….I'll look it up, and try to figure out what you're trying to do…...For some reason, I can't get this wrapped around my head, but if I can see what you're talking about, I might can grasp it more…...I don't have loss of memory, but I'm close…...lol…...

What's the # of the magazine….? Which issue…..?


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Here 'tis, Rick! Hope the picture comes through.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks great well done.


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, Jim! I wish I could take credit, but this is the design I'm working from. Since I opted out of using the center support, I'm trying to figure out how to make sure the folding legs don't collapse when the table is set up. Any thoughts on bracing them?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, cindy…...got it…...I remember seeing that article in Wood…..I'm going to go try to find it….One question…. If your not going to use the center brace, are you planning on just leaving the outfeed table "butted" up next to the saw…? If so, then you shouldn't need to brace the legs…The legs will have enough support to hold the table up (?).....Once they are locked in…..Let me see if I can find that magazine….....!!!!!


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Ah, it was in the October 2011 issue, Rick!


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks for letting me know that you think they'll be strong enough to hold up the table. I was concerned about that. I guess my other question was, what's the best way to "lock" them in?


----------



## Lynden (Oct 13, 2009)

ShopNotes #98 has plans for a worktable which has similar folding legs. If your table legs were braced and slanted slightly outward, the table would be more stable.

http://lumberjocks.com/projects/16422

http://www.shopnotes.com/issues/098/extras/folding-worktable/


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Ok cindy…. I found my copy, and am looking at it right now…Get your copy, and go to page 40 where it shows the assembly in the exploded view….Look at the leg assembly, and you'll see how to 'lock them in" by (I)..once deciding where you want to mount the legs….how far in…how far out, etc. (2) You 'll need some carriage bolts, lock washers, and nuts…..all to fit the bolts….(3) drill a hole through the leg and runner it will connect to the size of the bolts…(4) Make sure the bolts are long enough to go through ALL the wood…Insert bolts, put on wahers, and put the nuts on, tightening them down, and draw the bolt head into the wood…Looks like they used 3/8" x 3 1/2" carriage bolts…Go to Lowes or Home Depot, and ask for these items if you don't know what they are or look like…..Once you get all the bolts, wahsers, and nuts in all the legs, tighten them down good with a wrench…..Set it up, and you should be good to go…..Let me know if you need firther help…...Just study the drawing, and you'll have no problems…...Good luck…..!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## patchencindy (Nov 26, 2012)

Thanks, Rick! By George, I've got it. Then I just loosen the nuts when/if I decide to fold up the legs. I sure appreciate your patience and excellent explanation.

And Lynden, thanks for the ShopNotes pic and materials list. Cutting and bolting the legs at angle would certainly make it more stable, but I didn't think of that till you pointed it out.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

You're quite welcome, Cindy….....Not a problem…...Glad to help…..!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

